# daiwa Balistic SA-BS 35 - 405 G



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Diawa Balistic SA-BS-35-405 G 4.05 M . 3 piece. 13 ft 3 inch. never fished. Bought it for a back up and never needed it.
$325 + SHIPPING.


----------



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

Is this still available? Would you be able to let me know how much shipping to 21043 might be? Thanks


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

dave5623 said:


> Is this still available? Would you be able to let me know how much shipping to 21043 might be? Thanks


I just shipped one to Western Carolina last week. Packaging , shipping and insurance was $80.00


----------



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi don, super interested in picking it up. I noticed that some of the photos overlapped with the other rod you sold as used and those showed some west as to be expected from a used rod. Are there any pics of this specific rod? Just wanted to get an idea of it’s condition before pulling the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

dave5623 said:


> Hi don, super interested in picking it up. I noticed that some of the photos overlapped with the other rod you sold as used and those showed some west as to be expected from a used rod. Are there any pics of this specific rod? Just wanted to get an idea of it’s condition before pulling the trigger. Thanks!


Yep, I can and will send you some new pics
I live in Michigan, so pick up will be a drive..


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Yep, I can and will send you some new pics
> I live in Michigan, so pick up will be a drive..


This rod has never been fished. I did put a real on it and throw it several times with a 4 oz weight when I first got it. It has sit in my fishing cabinet for the last 3 years. It still has tags hanging from the guides.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

don brinson said:


> This rod has never been fished. I did put a real on it and throw it several times with a 4 oz weight when I first got it. It has sit in my fishing cabinet for the last 3 years. It still has tags hanging from the guides.


$300 plus shipping.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

dave5623 said:


> Hi don, super interested in picking it up. I noticed that some of the photos overlapped with the other rod you sold as used and those showed some west as to be expected from a used rod. Are there any pics of this specific rod? Just wanted to get an idea of it’s condition before pulling the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## Nightlife (Sep 14, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Nightlife said:


> Is this still available?


yes, 300 plus 50 for shipping. PayPal


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

don brinson said:


> yes, 300 plus 50 for shipping. PayPal


Don, Damon Tan has been trying to reach you over one of your Ballistic 35s
He will confirm that he will take it..


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> yes, 300 plus 50 for shipping. PayPal


I will take it


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Damon Tan said:


> I will take it


You owe Tuna a big one. Pay pal and its in the mail.


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> You owe Tuna a big one. Pay pal and its in the mail.


I sent you a message about paying. Thanks again.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Damon Tan said:


> I sent you a message about paying. Thanks again.


[email protected]


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> [email protected]


Just sent it.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Damon Tan said:


> Just sent it.


Thanks

PLEASE MARK SOLD


----------

